# HOW I CLEANED & RECONDITIONED MY TORY BURCH LEATHER HANDBAG FOR CHEAP!!!!  (maybe my



## jaqliz

Hello ladies! I am ecstatic to share with you how I was able to save a preowned tory burch handbag. I bought the purse on a whim since it was sold at a very good price, but to my surprise the bag wasn't as pictured, it had discoloration, scuffs and dirt all over. It was nasty looking but I really loved the style so I did some reading and researching and found this wonderful cleaner and conditioner: 





But BEWARE: Yes, it will even out the color of your purse but will definitely DARKEN it. It worked well with the tory leather, but I haven't tried using it on the more expensive bags.

It says in the bottle also, not to be used on soft leather (I guess like the balenciaga, I haven't tried it on my bbag nor on my YSL muse but will definitely share once I have found a good way to recondition these types of leather.) Here are e before and after pics, the spots on the bags are worse in person. Sorry about the quality of the pics. Hope this helps you


----------



## jaqliz

Here are the after pics, as you can see it darkened the purse but I didn't mind it, felt like new.  I had to reapply a second coating by hand to even out the color. I waited a couple hours for the second coat and it turned our great. Hope is helps!


----------



## salleo

Wow - it's a lot darker but it looks great! Wonder if you can get them in the UK??


----------



## jaqliz

salleo said:


> Wow - it's a lot darker but it looks great! Wonder if you can get them in the UK??



I believe it is available on amazon uk, i bought mine on amazon us. The leather conditioner is called leather honey you can also check their website :  leatherhoney.com. If you don't find the lexol cleaner you can probably use the unscented baby wipes, i read in a lot of reviews they are safe enough to use, but like any bag, try using it first on a small hidden portion and let it dry. Hope it works for you  

The bag actually lightened after a few uses, i will update how it is after a few weeks


----------



## AVogue

looks great! did you consider dying it?


----------



## jaqliz

AVogue said:


> looks great! did you consider dying it?



I am considering dying it but scared that the dye might fade or transfer. Original color is always better, but we'll see if i dye it i will post it here for sure!  the bag actually lightened over time


----------



## sunpebbles

i have used leather honey on dry bags and leather goods that lightened in time ... they did darken but they will lighten in time. so those of you who are afraid to use leather honey due to darkening, you may do so know that it will lighten ... i tried it on a white purse and it did not darken ... it seems that leather honey only darkens brown, black and other leather with darker shades.


----------



## Lynlette

jaqliz said:


> Here are the after pics, as you can see it darkened the purse but I didn't mind it, felt like new.  I had to reapply a second coating by hand to even out the color. I waited a couple hours for the second coat and it turned our great. Hope is helps!
> 
> View attachment 2117808
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117811
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117813


Wow, what a difference, maybe the color has returned to the original color by replacing the moisture.


----------



## MayM

Looking great! Now I know what to do in case I'd find some nice stuff on ebay that are sold for a cheap price yet look really good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lynlette

Wow, that really looks great, I just bought the exact leather cleaner and was getting ready to clean an older coach. I will def use it now!


----------



## dacostarl

Looks awesome nice work


----------

